# 75 gallon planted begins!



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got everything i needed and placed my order for the plants and they are arriving tomorrow from fedex one day shipping 

Equipment/Supplies
75 gallon tall (48x15x24)
4 bulb T5 HO w/ Led Moonlight 
2x 54W T5 HO lamps 10000K
2x 54W T5 HO lamps Actinic Blue
2x 55 Gallon HOB's
2x 200 watt heaters
In Tank UV Sterilizer
DIY CO2 with two liter bottles
Planted tank nutrient rich substrate (black)
Kent Fertilizers (liquid)
Fertilizer sticks (like the tabs, you stick them into the root areas)

Plants
Dwarf Hairgrass
Java Fern
Anubias Nana
Rotala Indica
Temple (Narrow Leaf)

I will be putting it together tomorrow if i have time.. damn calculus and chem exams before thanksgiving! lol

I will post pictures of it when i set it up, then more as it matures.

Hopefully it turns out decently!


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

Exciting! I can't wait to get my 150 gal (5' x 2' x 2') - gotta move house first. Grrrrr. It's going to be so much fun to set it up (not to mention $, but ya get that!)

Have fun!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good!Ideas on stocking??


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

I plan on only using two bulbs out of the four so it's not as intense so I can get some turquoise discus! 

I'll probably just use the two 10000k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

discus are so nice!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I put them on my Xmas list. Let's hope the gf gets me them, while I get her a designer wallet lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

lol good compramise!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya haha it works for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

First attempt at planting. lets see how it grows!

I can always change it around


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

That looks really really good well done!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tank is really clearing up from all the cloudiness that the substrate created (even after a thorough rinse) i put a sponge over one of my filter intakes to help clear it up faster.

Also im seeing growth already 


AND I added all my fish back into the tank, it was refilled with the water from the original tank and using the same mature filter media. So it was ready for fish 


Stocked with
5 white angelfish
20 Neon Tetra
1 Cardinal Tetra (he was the only one left at the store.. i felt bad.. so i grabbed him and he hangs out with all the neons just fine ;D)
7 Zebra Danio
1 Leopard Danio (again.. only one left at the store.. lol)
3 Julii Cory
3 Bronze Cory


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

1 MONTH UPDATE! Looks good so far  Moved a few plants around but overall the same.










Added two different species of plants,
-Amazon Sword
-Aponogeton

Added Fish since last update
-3 Bronze Cory (total 6 now and 3 julii)
-4 Otocinlus
-1 Clown Plecostomus 

Also I am getting a canister filter for xmas so that will be installed soon 

ALSO ALSO, i started a 10 gallon planted tank with my left over substrate. Ill get pictures of that soon too.


Had some algae growth going on but it's under control with my pleco and otos doing work.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks amazing  I'm about to start a 29 gallon planted and I'm still trying to figure out where to start *nervous laugh*
What substrate did you use?


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

TheRummy said:


> Looks amazing  I'm about to start a 29 gallon planted and I'm still trying to figure out where to start *nervous laugh*
> What substrate did you use?


Thank you 

It is my first planted tank, so i figured go big or go home lol 

But I bought all of my supplies online.

Substrate - Aquariumplants.com (they make their own and its a GREAT deal instead of the other brand name stuff)
Plants - drsfostersmith.com (aquariumplants.com is great too i just found the right plants i wanted in stock at dr foster and smith so i used them)
Lighting - Aquatraders.com (AMAZING prices on T5 High Output lighting fixtures and others)


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

What is the name of the little grasses up front? I want to try to do a carpet and then have little cherry shrimp


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dwarf hairgrass, it is the easiest to grow as a carpet from my research. I like it very much so far 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Update

added more plants and shifted around a few things


----------



## bucaday (Feb 23, 2011)

could you record a bit of the fish swimming and how they look with the plants?


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just took some quick video footage and uploading it to YouTube now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

:welldone: Absolutely beautiful!! Your angels love to be video taped! LOL. They seem to be a good group, no picking on each other. I would sit by this tank and watch for hours. who needs TV. Good job!!!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

thank you 

the angels wont do their own thing unless i hide from them lol i was hiding behind my chair to film most of it haha

If you see the old pictures to the video you can see that i took out the dwarf hairgrass because the angels would pick at so much and every morning half of it would be floating. I got tired of fixing it lol so i bought one pot of microsword to see how that grows but ive noticed its REALLY slow. Maybe ill try some Dwarf baby Tears for my lawn in a few weeks. 

Also added hornwort, cryptocoryne, java moss, and propagating everything else when i can since my last update 

The current fish setup isnt much, but when im satisfied with the setup for plants ill be gettings the fish i want.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

I also just made my 75 gallon into a planted leafs have died from the cold weather but now that there settled in a whole bunch of new gorgeous green leafs are coming in its very exciting watching them grow  i still think i need more plants but the hubby insit i dont spend another 80.00 just on plants :/


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

I had about that much in my original purchase but it has grown and grown since then and filled in well. Occasionally I see something I like at a store and buy another plant lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful tank! I tend to look at peoples tanks and think "would I want to sit and watch that for hours?" The answer for yours is YES> It just looks so clean, neat and peaceful. The fish seem very happy in their home and that is nice to see. The whole plant thing is very very addictive, isn't it? I keep buying more and changing things in my tank as well.  Keep up the good work. About the time you get it where you want it, you can buy a second tank.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you! I have this in bedroom it's so relaxing to watch. I will lay on my bed and watch it, And at night when the LED moonlighting comes on I fall asleep to it. Best thing ever haha 

Once Im done with this tank I'm going to start piecing together a salt water coral reef tank. Never done it before but I'm up for a challenge, but in no hurry at all. I'll do my research 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

After a long quarantine of my discus i finally added them to the 75g  Once they start growing more and the angels start getting bigger i will be re-housing some of the angels. 

PS- i am renovating some of the plants lately, trying to find a nice setup that i like again lol


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey all!

It has been a while since I posted on my journal, but here is an update of what things are looking like these days.

I might be shutting it down in the next month or so and picking a different tank that has more scaping possibilities lol this tank is just SO tall and narrow, not alot of depth to play with. Probably going to go with a 40g breeder cause of its depth and big footprint.

Anyways hope you like!


----------

